

Apple and Verizon Consider iPhone Deal - jpcx01
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/telecom/2009-04-26-apple-verizon-iphone_N.htm

======
jpcx01
I would so switch away from AT&T in 2 seconds. Even if I had to buy a new
phone. Really, really hope this deal goes through. Too long have I dealt with
the bullshit horrible cell phone coverage and crapping internet that is AT&T
3g.

I have a verizon 3g computer modem and it never fails me.

------
rms
That would definitely be a step up from AT&T, in my area Verizon is clearly
better than its competitors signal wise. Unfortunately I am stuck on Sprint
because I have the greatest cell phone plan in the entire world. I'll just
have to suffer with a Palm Pre.

